# موقع رائع عن المحركات و السيارات بالفيديو ...



## خبير.ص (21 يناير 2007)

موقع رائع ادخل وتمتع 







http://www.estevancomp.ca/mechanics


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 يناير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا ياخى


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (1 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## snayper (3 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر.................................


----------



## محمد حسن مرسى (4 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بوجمانه (8 فبراير 2007)

nice جدا مشكورررررر


----------



## m.abd (8 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور*

الله يعطيك العافية

:15: :15:


----------



## كونكورد (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نايف علي (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكور,,,,,


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dagyanos (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صالح التميمي (10 فبراير 2007)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكر


----------



## خبير.ص (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك يا صالح على هذا الدعاء الجميل


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (10 فبراير 2007)

http://www.estevancomp.ca/mechanics/


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جداااا


----------



## nicetalk (11 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## younes_xx (11 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر اخى


----------



## medo46 (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## elrasheedy (11 فبراير 2007)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## هلال خزعل (11 فبراير 2007)

_شكرا وفقك الله _


----------



## فرسان فلسطين (12 فبراير 2007)

الله يحييك ويحيي أصلك ياطيب


----------



## ahmedelshaer (12 فبراير 2007)

goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## al-rahbi (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا .. بارك الله فيك
موقع مفيد فعلا .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## falconspd (23 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صفوان-ط (23 فبراير 2007)

فعلا شيءمميز.
ألأخ العزيز هل يمكن ارشادي او اعطائي اي كتاب يتعلق بميكانيك السيارات باللغة العربية؟
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك


----------



## خبير.ص (23 فبراير 2007)

صفوان-ط
فيما يخص كتب محركات بالعربي فلا ادري إن كنت قد إطلعت عن هذا الكتاب يهذا الربط .

http://www.turbopower.ws/downloads/ebook/dengines.zip 

كما اضن انه يوجد في قسم المكنيكا في هذا المنتدى على الاقل رابط يتحدث عن مكانيكا السيرات ;فابحث


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (26 فبراير 2007)

100%
مشكور يا اخى


----------



## صفوان-ط (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي nouar 
سأحاول البحث في المنتدى من جديد مع انني سبق وبحثت ولكن في الإعادة افادة
ارجو تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## lord of revenge (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
ونتمى الفائدة منه
بس ابي اسالك اذا ممكن تحصل لي موقع به فيديو عن الفيزياء وتويلد الكهرباء


----------



## بيدو2010 (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى


----------



## شريف ميهوب (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررر ولكني اعتقد ان احد الاعضاء وهو " الطموني " قد شارك بها من قبل .....

تحياااااااااااااتي


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا فعلا موقع جد رائع


----------



## سامح حسون (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد أبوزهرة (2 مارس 2007)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## الطموني (3 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اقول لكم ان الموضوع منقول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=41868
وقد وضع في المنتدى في تاريخ 19-1-2007
وزيادة الخير خيرين وبارك الله فيك على المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## خبير.ص (4 مارس 2007)

اين هي المشكلة الاخ الطموني انت وجدت الموقع و عرضته و انا وجدته و عرضته فبالتوفيق لكل المشاركين ولك ايضا اخي المهندس و اعتقد ان الاهم ان ينتفع جميع المشاركين في المنتدى وتعم الفائدة 
وشكرا لك على مجهوداتك


----------



## حسام_اوزو (5 مارس 2007)

لمزيد من التقدم


----------



## الطموني (6 مارس 2007)

لم اقصد الاذاء اخي الكريم بل اكرر انه بارك الله فيك و في جهدك والغيره على اخوانك الذي تسعى الى مزيد من التقدم و الله ما كانت اقتخار الى نفسي او طلبا للباهاه 
و اشكر على ردك الهادئ والصريح و بارك الله فيك


----------



## anas-eng (7 مارس 2007)

مشكور علي حسن اختيار الموضوع


----------



## za3eem.issa (7 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:78:


----------



## عماد قاسم (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هذه الجهود


----------



## engramy (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الموقع

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdulkarim (25 مارس 2007)

assalamu aleykum
ikhwani; lam aaud asstatii an adkhula ilaa haadha al mawkii 
mal aamal ? 
arjuukum saaiidunii
wa shukran
wa assalamu aleykum.


----------



## abdulkarim (25 مارس 2007)

aksid mawkii 
http://www.estevancomp.ca/mechanics


----------



## صفوان-ط (25 مارس 2007)

كل الشكر لك على عملك الرائع والكشف عن مواقع نحن بأمس الحاجة لموجوداتها ؟ طبعا والفضل لموقعنا الرائع arab eng بتواجد امثالك


----------



## محمد اسلام احمد (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## عديل1 (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_ppc (4 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك موقع ممتاز


----------



## kadi14 (5 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## محمد الزناتى (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## eyt (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ahmedelshaer (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم يا جماعه انا عاوز نسخه cv تكون حلوه ضرورى


----------



## اسلاماسلام (8 أبريل 2007)

*الرابط لا لا لا لا لالالالالالالال*



nouar قال:


> موقع رائع ادخل وتمتع
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

الموقع اغلق ايوابه


----------



## ميثم العراقي (9 أبريل 2007)

ممنووووووووووووووون اخي الموقع مفيد جدا


----------



## عديل1 (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم أود أطلب منكم اذا ممكن تحطوا لنا الفيديوهات اللنك مقفول مشكورين


----------



## أحمد رأفت (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## نور الدائم (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## باسل البصراوي (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eyt (14 أبريل 2007)

شكراجزيلاً


----------



## مجيد الانباري (14 أبريل 2007)

الله ايبارك بيك يا اخي العزيز والله اتحفتنا بهذا الموقع الرائع مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء العباد (17 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## علاء العباد (17 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرشو (20 أبريل 2007)

:1: مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## Qal&ia (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (23 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يكرمك يا اخي


----------



## turbo84 (23 أبريل 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## محمد محمد بلتاجي (6 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا جدا


----------



## ahmedelshaer (6 مايو 2007)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (15 مايو 2007)

جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا وتزوجت بكرا


----------



## the lord (15 مايو 2007)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سامح فهمى (27 مايو 2007)

:1: لم يفلح هذا الرابط


----------



## احمد 77 (27 مايو 2007)

جميل وبورك فيك


----------



## MARWA_BME (27 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خبير.ص (10 يونيو 2007)

ABCRINO992002 قال:


> جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا وتزوجت بكرا



thank you 
كلام حلو و خاصة الجزء الاخير


----------



## سامح فهمى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع شيق جدا


----------



## سامح فهمى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع مهم لى


----------



## باقر الشمري (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك بس الموقع مو شغال


----------



## m-trl (15 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع جدا عاوزين حاجات كمان بقه


----------



## محمد العايدى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل عندى...لا اعلم السبب ارجو المساعدة....وجزاكم الله خيرا..:79:


----------



## omdaa52 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ياجماعة أنا بحاجة للمساعدة الموقع أنا متابعة من زمان ولكنة مسح الموضوع وياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع الفديوهات لأنها رائعة وأنا فعلأ بحاجة شديدة جداً لها


----------



## mohame_ refaat (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## omdaa52 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع الفديوهات لأنها رائعة وأنا فعلأ بحاجة شديدة جداً لها


----------



## omdaa52 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع الفديوهات لأنها رائعة وأنا فعلأ بحاجة شديدة جداً لها


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الموقع ده أصلاً تابع لمدرسة اسمها Estevan Comprehensive School و الموقع موقوف مؤقتاً:55: وجارى البحث عن موقع آخر ان شاء الله:20:


----------



## abdulkarim (2 نوفمبر 2007)

shukran jaziilan


----------



## صهيب العراقي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## volda (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي 
بس الموقع لم يفتح


----------



## mjdk2007 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

للأسف الموقع لم يفتح ونرجو من الذين تمكنو من الدخول اليه ان يأتونا بشيء مفيد منه:86:


----------



## mjdk2007 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

للأسف الشديد الموقع لم يفتح:86: نرجو من الذين تمكنو من الدخول اليه ان يؤتنا بالأشياء المفيدة منه


----------



## acutors (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مرجع جميل بالفعل اشكرك كثيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا أخي العزيز على هذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## islamdoso (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جداااا
رد باقتباس


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## ahmedsoror (10 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## omdaa52 (16 يناير 2008)

أخواني الذين أستفادوا من هذا الموقع أرجو تحرك إيجابي ولو بشكل بسيط تجاه من لم يحالفه الحظ بالأستفاده من هذا الموقع (أرجوكم أرفعوا الفيديوهات علي أي موقع وساعدونا ).........
لكم خالص الشكر والأحترام وأعذروني لأني حاسس فعلاً إني بنفخ في أربه مخرومه


----------



## حمادة محمود (16 يناير 2008)

هذا الموقع مفيد جدا .بة معظم منهاج قسم ميكانيكا
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/veh.htm


----------



## نسر العرب (16 يناير 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## الجريسي (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك ....


----------



## eslam5amis (18 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طموحي (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا والله روعه


----------



## sam05 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

_http://www.estevancomp.ca/mechanics_]


----------



## احمد مؤنس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## اسلاماسلام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع ده منزله كله اكثر من 10 جيكا 

شارفع الروابط ان شاء الله ذات يوم


----------



## الاورفلي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم حبيب قلبي الغالي


----------



## eng.shehab (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الموقع اكثر من رائع 
مشكوووووووووور
على هذا المجهود
جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## الحوراء زينب (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولي ولوالديه ولوالدي ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## د.محبس (30 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks
this is useful link


----------



## م. يامن خضور (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير في الدنيا و الأخرى


----------



## خبير.ص (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الحوراء زينب قال:


> اللهم اغفر له ولي ولوالديه ولوالدي ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
> 
> 
> و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
> ...




ما أكرمك في هذا الدعاء، وادعو لك الله بمثله بل وجعلك رفيقتي في الجنة


----------



## boldnaro (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي العزيز


----------



## fulloption2010 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## saleh000000 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس /ابومحمد (11 فبراير 2015)

*النترا*

نريد شرح مفصل عن تركيب التمن مع الكنرك بالتفصيل وايضا عدد السن حق البطه وكم عدد السن من نقطه التيمن الي عمود الكرنك وشكرا


----------



## ..saleem.. (15 فبراير 2015)

شكرا بس بتخيل الرابط بحاجة لتحديث


----------



## أبوأنس احمدسعد (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووووور


----------

